# Echolot Qualität? Raymarine Dragonfly 5 Pro



## XSoulDrainX (1. November 2015)

Hey Leute,
mein Dad und ich wollen uns evtl ein Echolot zulegen. Zum Angeln. Wir wollen hauptsächlich Strukturen unter Wasser finden o.ä. Wir angeln in Berlin / Brandenburg, also keine Hochsee, sondern unsere "Gewässer". Meine Frage:
Hat jmd. dieses Echolot, oder Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Falls ja wäre ich über eine Rückmeldung sehr dankbar. 
LG


----------



## Fr33 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Echolot Qualität? Raymarine Dragonfly 5 Pro*

Servus,


ich kann dir leider keine Praxiserfahrungen geben - aber aktuell finde ich die RayMarine Modelle auch sehr ansprechend. Besonders die Pro Modelle mit dem Wi-Fi find ich gut, wenn man mal zu 2. oder 3. auf dem Boot ist.....


Allerdings finde ich die Preisdifferenz vom 5er Pro zu 4er Pro schon nicht Ohne..... und das wegen 0,7Zoll mehr an Display Größe im Vergleich zum 5er. 


Daher die Frage, ob du das 5er brauchst oder dir das kleinere 4er auch reichen würde.....


----------



## Lucius (9. November 2015)

*AW: Echolot Qualität? Raymarine Dragonfly 5 Pro*

Ich kopier mal meine Antwort zum Thread den Fr33 aufgemacht hier rein, weil´s passt...



Ich hab mir im Früjahr das Dragonfly Pro4 gekauft, hab nebenbei noch mein altes Humminbird 727 laufen.

Hab noch nen Halter von RAM für mein iPad montiert und finds eigentlich ziemlich geil.... :m

Du kannst dir die Anzeige deiner Wahl aufs iPad/Handy legen, was auch  sinnvoll ist da , wie du schon selbst geschrieben hast, das Display  recht klein ist....

Die Downvision-Anzeige ist cool ,du siehst Strukturen recht deutlich.

Das Chirp-Echo ist auch gut, wobei Ich auch immer ganz froh bin mal  auf´s S/W-Display vom 727  schauen zu können, denn da finde Ich die  Auflösung der Sicheln besser - das Dragonfly sieht manchmal etwas  "überzeichnet" aus.

Bei größeren Schwärmen wird das Dragonfly öfter mal undeutlich als das  Humminbird, was aber vielleicht auch an den verschiedenen Frequenzen  liegen kann, bin da eher Laie...

Was noch sehr cool ist, ist die Navionics-App!

Selbst im Free-Modus der App kannst du mit dem Dragonfly "on the Fly"  Tiefenkarten auf dem Handy/Tablet schreiben,...und das feature find Ich  ist der Hammer, gerade wenn du öfters mal neue Gewässer befährst!

Du kannst auch in der App den Screen splitten und in der App dir eine  der beiden Ansichten des Dragonfly legen und die Kombis ist die  eigentliche Kür für mich.

Du hast deine Bootsposition auf dem Tablet in der Tiefenkarte angezeigt,  darunter auf dem Tablet die Structure Scan Ansicht und auf dem  Dragonfly dann die Sonar/Chirp-Ansicht! Hammer!

Alles auf einem Blick und in der Kombi hast du im Grunde ein Echolot mit  Kartenplotter und,  je nach dem , beim iPad ein 10" Display. 

Selbst wenn du dir noch ein iPad dazu kaufst bist du noch günstiger,...:m


----------

